# After Medical Timescale



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, just a quick question.

We had our medicals recently (successfully).....all the relevant paperwork went off from the medical centre to CIC in London two weeks ago. Given that the clock is ticking, can anyone tell me what their experience is/was of how long it took to receive the 'can we have your passports for visa inclusion' letter. I know I'm impatient and I know Christmas is fast approaching (maybe that slows things down?) but I know of one forum member who received an email from CIC within 2 weeks. I just want to know that we've been successful!!!

Thanks in advance.

Signed
Fretty of UK


----------



## almundo19 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi

Not sure of the answer to your question, but I have a question for you. How long did it take to hear back from the London visa office once you submitted all your evidence to them. I have got my application passed the CIO and am just about to send the information to the london office

Thanks for your help

for your help!!

Regards
Alex


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, 

I think we sent it all off in July (for September deadline) and then we heard again in November for a couple of things and to go for medicals. (We were on the old system - submitted July 07).

Does that help?

BBoo


----------



## almundo19 (Oct 29, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think we sent it all off in July (for September deadline) and then we heard again in November for a couple of things and to go for medicals. (We were on the old system - submitted July 07).
> 
> ...



Hi - thanks for that, I have to get my application in before 15th January. I applied under the federal skilled worker class. 

Thanks

Alex


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

*Medical timescale*

Hi,

We had our medicals onm Nov 13th, and all paperwork was sent off. We received a request for our passports last week, so now once we have sent them and they come back, we are done I think!

Hope that helps

Vicki




BunskiBoo said:


> Hello, just a quick question.
> 
> We had our medicals recently (successfully).....all the relevant paperwork went off from the medical centre to CIC in London two weeks ago. Given that the clock is ticking, can anyone tell me what their experience is/was of how long it took to receive the 'can we have your passports for visa inclusion' letter. I know I'm impatient and I know Christmas is fast approaching (maybe that slows things down?) but I know of one forum member who received an email from CIC within 2 weeks. I just want to know that we've been successful!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

vyckil said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had our medicals onm Nov 13th, and all paperwork was sent off. We received a request for our passports last week, so now once we have sent them and they come back, we are done I think!
> 
> ...


Thanks Vyckil, that does help (I think!). I guess with all this snow around (we're in the South East) maybe that doesn't help with post. We had our medicals about a week or two after you so maybe we'll hear in the New Year? Oh the waiting.......it's the hardest part. 

As for you Alex, I think as you are on the new system you will probably be done and dusted shortly. Lucky old you!

Here's to a new year of some good news eh? Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as I heard from people in the same situation, they received their visa within 2 months after the medical.

Good luck for you!!!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Two months seems like an eternity but I guess we're one month done already so maybe, just maybe it could be soon. Yikes!


----------

